# ju-87 cockpits



## beaumont (Apr 17, 2006)

my second attempt


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Good stuff beaumont!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Beaumont !!!
I'm very impressed.The stuff can be very useful for modellers.Well done.

regards


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Wurger said:


> The stuff can be very useful for modellers.Well done.



Yup.


----------

